# Bundaberg Ginger Beer Cordial



## petesbrew (1/9/08)

Anyone drink this stuff?
They've changed the bottle size from 750ml to 500ml, and kept the price the same.

To me, I reckon they've changed the recipe too. It tastes wrong. :angry:


----------



## staggalee (1/9/08)

The Buderim Ginger Mixer {750ml.} is probably a better buy.
Good stuff.

stagga.


----------



## petesbrew (1/9/08)

staggalee said:


> The Buderim Ginger Mixer {750ml.} is probably a better buy.
> Good stuff.
> 
> stagga.


Yep, I agree. Tastes as ginger beer should (mixed with soda water... yum)


----------



## afromaiko (1/9/08)

The Buderim Ginger Refresher is a staple at my place, I mix with some gassed water from the Soda Stream machine and it's great. Also picked up a bottle of their Lemon Lime & Bitters cordial recently which is pretty good too.


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

petesbrew said:


> Anyone drink this stuff?
> They've changed the bottle size from 750ml to 500ml, and kept the price the same.
> 
> To me, I reckon they've changed the recipe too. It tastes wrong. :angry:



At least you can actually buy it <_<


----------



## staggalee (1/9/08)

afromaiko said:


> The Buderim Ginger Refresher is a staple at my place, I mix with some gassed water from the Soda Stream machine and it's great. Also picked up a bottle of their Lemon Lime & Bitters cordial recently which is pretty good too.



The Buderim Ginger is also a great marinade with a bit of chili and garlic for green king prawns on the barbie.
{assuming they have barbies in Vict.} <_< 

stagga.


----------



## Tanga (1/9/08)

Bunderim ginger mixerj, eh? Sounds like something to keep an eye out for. Thanks for the barbie marinade too staggalee. Will give that a go.


----------

